# HGH and trying for a baby!



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a quick Question guys, just wondering if anyone knows if hgh will decrease my chances of getting the wife pregnant, as we are currently trying for a baby (she had a miscarriage about 6 months back) and could do without the stress


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry to hear that mate, must be hard on you both.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I remember Reading some research that showed that igf could help restore hpta function so if youve been using any aas then if anything it will help.

Can't remember the exact details etc though and am at work just now so no time to look it up but if I have any spare time over the weekend I'll try n remember to dig it out


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

in the same position buddy, its a rollacoaster, ive begun to use hgh 4iu 5on 2 off a wk its a given it will aid in better bodily function etc if you diecide to quit the aas it will improve your chances 100%

i also got me some hmg and proviron to run along with the nolva/clomid combo

do steriods make it harder to produce kids, without a doubt it does


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if steroids make it harder as i have friends that have conceived children whilst on. I was lucky and came off and two weeks after trying my mrs got pregnant. Tbh i think its the luck of the draw. Good luck.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

hgh wont affect fertility directly to my knowledge.

AAS will so assuming you recovered well after your last cycle then the hgh use now shouldn't have any bearing on the end result.


----------



## ageless (Jan 1, 2011)

I have found that we all overlook one thing.....hot water....no hot showers ....hot tub !!!!

And I mean cool water for days....let the lil' guys' live as long as they can ....then send them down the tube...or in your case up the tube lolI am very old ....I send them down the tube lol good luck mate........ageless


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers lads have taken all info on board and will KEEP AT IT! Well a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do... lol

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

austin84 said:


> Just a quick Question guys, just wondering if anyone knows if hgh will decrease my chances of getting the wife pregnant, as we are currently trying for a baby (she had a miscarriage about 6 months back) and could do without the stress


sorry to hear this mate.....the one thing that certainly kills the chances of getting pregnant is STRESS....

Stephen is correct IGF has been shown to help the HPTA and seing as GH is converted in to IGF in the liver it will help....GH will also help with sleep etc so will not harm....

another thing you can try is Proviron in doses 150-200mg per day, when me and my wife was trying in 2005/6 after 24months i used 500mg (self capped)per day for 6 weeks 2 weeks later my wife fell pregnant....


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> sorry to hear this mate.....the one thing that certainly kills the chances of getting pregnant is STRESS....
> 
> Stephen is correct IGF has been shown to help the HPTA and seing as GH is converted in to IGF in the liver it will help....GH will also help with sleep etc so will not harm....
> 
> another thing you can try is Proviron in doses 150-200mg per day, when me and my wife was trying in 2005/6 after 24months i used 500mg (self capped)per day for 6 weeks 2 weeks later my wife fell pregnant....


Cheers mate, ta for the info an will look into it, thanks very much


----------

